# Bobcat logging, A serious cutter and splitter



## stihl sawing (Apr 22, 2009)

This thing is awesome.

http://firewoodprocessor.net/videos/hfp160-3-broadband.wmv


----------



## tomtrees58 (Apr 22, 2009)

wow that's things neat not good four tree services tom trees


----------



## Laird (Apr 22, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> This thing is awesome.



I agree!


----------



## alderman (Apr 22, 2009)

*Nice!!!*

Wonder who manufactures that?


----------



## flashpuppy (Apr 22, 2009)

How much?


----------



## dnf0929 (Apr 22, 2009)

$23,900...Here's a used one for sale.

http://www.forestryequipmentsales.com/listing/2561/Firewood_Processor_Skid_Steer_Attachment.html


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Apr 22, 2009)

I think this is the manufacturer http://www.firewoodprocessor.net/


----------



## Nosmo (Apr 22, 2009)

That rig flat gets after those logs. 

Nosmo


----------



## jer427 (Apr 22, 2009)

works good but looks like straight logs are the only ones you could use in it. Where I used to work they had a firewood processor made by multitek. It was pretty nice but if you got some crooked stuff in there you would have to always reorganize it to split it, just like he had to shake the pieces to lay down in the channel.


----------



## Bowhunter01 (Apr 22, 2009)

That is awesome, but ouch, what a price tag. You'd have to split a lot of wood to cover that bill. Wish I had one though.


----------



## time warp (Apr 22, 2009)

That is a fine machine. I could run that all day & never spill my beer.


----------



## Kunes (Apr 22, 2009)

besides the clearing mechanism it looks pretty solid. Stihl Sawing always amazes me with what he can find on the internet haha


----------



## coog (Apr 22, 2009)

Impressive.I can't help looking at all the dirt that machine turns up.Dirty firewood sucks.


----------



## bonker81 (Apr 22, 2009)

Wow...but what a price tag.


----------



## trost66 (Apr 22, 2009)

Nice machine but alot of money. Plus you would have to buy a bobcat.. You could get a pretty nice tow behind firewood proccecer for that


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 22, 2009)

The price tag is way over my head, but wouldn't it be a blast to run that thing for a while. like long enough to get your firewood all split up.


----------



## TallElf (Apr 22, 2009)

That thing is TFC... I want one, as my neighbor just said that he has a boat load of wood to cut that got taken out to put in a natural gas line.


----------



## Baldman (Apr 22, 2009)

That is sweet! :jawdrop:


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 22, 2009)

If i ever win the lottery i'm gettin one, forget about the price.lol


----------



## Kunes (Apr 22, 2009)

no such thing as prices when you win the lottery.


----------



## paulthepunk (Apr 23, 2009)

This is a great, fun machine but the weak point for me is the use of a chainsaw cutter bar. They should've put a circular saw up there. Still love to have a go though!!


----------



## 7sleeper (Apr 23, 2009)

alderman said:


> Wonder who manufactures that?



http://www.hahnmachinery.com/fp160.html

7


----------



## Slick (Apr 23, 2009)

that thing is fast...it says 20gpm required but that thing is splitting really fast and with an 8 way head and the tonnage shows 16 ton in high power mode...those numbers don't seem to jive with what we seem to see and people suggest for stand along hydraulic splitter???Why is that? 
I mean a 20gpm stand along splitter with a 4x24" cylinder isn't going to split as fast as that video...and a 16 ton stand along with an 8 way head isn't exactly seen to often either  Is that bobcat in the video just using a way bigger pump than 20gpm?


----------



## Bowhunter01 (Apr 23, 2009)

Maybe there is a high flow model. The high flow bobcats can put out 37 gpm. I've got a stump grinder and a mower that run off high flow, there's a big difference in power. 

I know one thing, that guy was really flipping some switches in there, to keep all those actions going. The cutoff, the log blocker, the ram. Probably takes some seat time to get good at it.


----------

